# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  حكايات لا يعرفهاأحد ...

## معاذ ملحم

*حكايات لا يعرفهاأحد : مأساة مروعة لعائلة أردنية قــُتلت ابنتها في حادث سير وأصيب ابنهم الوحيد بتلف دماغي*


 


هذه المرة .. 
هذه المرة نذهب الى عائلة وقعت في بلاء كبير حين تعرضت الى حادث سير ، وحين وقعت في المصائب المتتالية ، وحين تعرضت العائلة الى حادث مروع ، فقدت على اثره الابنة الصغيرة البريئة ، وتعرضت العائلة الى مشاكل صحية ، وغرقت في الامراض والديون جراء فواتير المستشفيات ، وحين نعرف ان حادث سير يؤدي الى مصيبة كبيرة بحق عائلة نحزن لهذا الوضع ، ونعرف ان كثرة منا ما تزال تقود بجنون ، وما تزال لا تتقي الله ، في الناس ، وما تزال ايضا تعتبر ان القيادة تعطيها الحق بقتل الناس.. وكل سائق يقود ويقول "غيري سوف يخطئ" ويستمر البعض بالقيادة بطريقة جنونية. 
هذه المرة.. 
هذه المرة ، نعود الى سلسلة "حكايات لايعرفها احد" ، وهي السلسلة التي بدأت عامها الحادي عشر حين تصدر كل سبت ، في حين تأتي "عين الله لاتنام" بقية الاسبوع ، وهي الحلقات التي جابت المدن والقرى والبوادي والمخيمات ، طرقت ابواب الفقراء والمرضى والمساكين والمحرومين ، وبحثت عمن هو محتاج حقا ، لتغيثه باذن الله ، وهي السفينة التي تبحر ، في هذا البحر شراعها من سر الرحمة ، ومجاذيفها مأمورة بأمر الله ، لنذهب سويا الى بوابات المحرومين ممن غشاهم الالم والتعب والضيق والحاجة. 
هذه المرة.. 
هذه المرة ، نروي حكاية مأساوية لعائلة تعاني وضعا صعبا للغاية ، وبحاجة الى من يدعمها ويحل مشاكلها ، وبحاجة الى من يغيثها والى من يحل هذه المشاكل التي تواجهها عبر الدفع للمستشفى لرفع سيف الكمبيالات ، وسيف الديون بعد الحادث القاتل الذي ادى الى قتل البنت الصغيرة البريئة ، واصابة الطفل بتلف دماغي ، والى مرض الاب وتعرض الام الى كسور ، بل ان الكارثة اليوم تتلخص بوجود حساب للمستشفى الخاص يصل الى ثلاثة وعشرين الف دينار ، ومن تسبب بالحادث يرفض دفع المبلغ ويتهرب برغم وجود عطوة اعتراف وكفلاء وهو في السجن اليوم ، والعائلة اليوم تعيش وضعا مأساويا ، فالاب عند اهله جراء وضعه الصحي في احدى ضواحى عمان ، والام عند اهلها في احدى ضواحي عمان مع طفلها الذي اصيب بتلف دماغي ، وايجار البيت متراكم لسبعة شهور لم يتم دفعه ، وكمبيالات السيارة التي تم تحطيمها متراكمة ، وفواتير المستشفى التي بلغت ثلاثة وعشرين الف دينار يرفض من تسبب بالحادث دفعها... لنسأل الدولة اليوم عن القانون ، وتطبيق القانون ، وكيف يتم السكوت على هذا الوضع ، وهل تقبل الدولة ان يتسبب البعض بحادث ويعترفون بمسؤوليتهم لكنهم يتهربون من دفع المبلغ بعد قتل الطفلة وتدمير العائلة ، وقتل الطفل حتى لو كان مصابا بتلف دماغي... هي مأساة نفردها بين يدي اصحاب القرار ، ليتحمل كل طرف مسؤوليته ، ولنعرف عبر هذه القصة اين تذهب حقوق الناس؟ ومن يطالب بها؟ انها حقا لمصيبة ان تضيع حقوق الناس بهذه الطريقة ، وكأن المطلوب ان يقتل البعض انسانا ويدمر عائلة ، وايضا ، لايتنازل بأن يدفع الحق والحقوق عليه ، فأين هي متابعة الجهات الرسمية ، واين هو تفعيل الملاحقة والحقوق ، ولماذا يتم السكوت على هدر حقوق الناس؟ وهل بعد القتل في الدنيا جريمة ، ومن يتسبب بالحادث ويقتل يتهرب ايضا من مسؤولياته الاجتماعية. 
هي قصة : افردها بين يدي المسؤولين ليعرفوا ايضا ان الملك لو عرف عن هذه المظالم لسأل سؤالا واحدا عن سر ترك المتسبب دون تحميله مسؤولية هكذا وضع بغير حبسه ، وهي قصة نفردها بين يدي الدولة ايضا لتأمين العائلة صحيا وطبيا ، ولدفع حساب المستشفى ، وحين يحدثك الاب بغضب يقول....(لانريد عوضا ولا تعويضا نريد ان يدفع المتسبب حساب المستشفى ، وان لانبقى نلاحقه وهو يتهرب ، ومن كفلوه رفعوا ايديهم ، فأين هو القانون ، واين هي حقوق الناس؟ الا يكفي قتل ابنتي ، وقتل ابني الذي يعد بحكم الميت ، وانا وزوجتي مصابان بكسور ، وتم تحطيم العائلة... اين هو حقنا ، سؤال اسأله لكل من يهمه الامر في هذا البلد... فلم يتبق الا ان ننحر انفسنا بالسكاكين حتى يرضى البعض الاخر،. 
«قتلوا ابنتي في عز طفولتها» 
تروي الام المأساة وتقول..."لمن اشكو يا زمن ، من يسمع شكواي ، هل ابكي أحسن وبيدي اعالج حالتي ، لكن لا لن ابكي وسأبث شكواي للرأي العام ولجلالة الملك وجلالة الملكة وخصوصا انني اعلم ان جلالتيهما يعطيان اهتماما خاصا لمتضرري حوادث السير ، فقد بدأت قصتي في صباح 11 ـ 8 ـ 2008 عندما خرجنا من البيت انا وزوجي وابني وابنتي ، كنا سائرين في سيارتنا التاكسي في امان الله متجهين الى طبيب العيون وفجأة وبدون سابق انذار جاءت سيارة مسرعة وبسرعة البرق كانت في الاتجاه الاخر اي بعكس اتجاهنا طارت السيارة وحطت على سيارتنا مباشرة وكأنه كابوس بدأ من وقتها". 
وتضيف الام المكلومة "طفلتي عمرها ثمانية شهور كانت طفلة جميلة بريئة هادئة لا تعرف شيئا من الدنيا سوى ماما وبابا تلقت ضربة قوية على رأسها وفارقت الحياة في نفس اللحظة ، اما طفلي وعمره سنتان ونصف وقت الحادث ، كان نفحة من الذكاء يقرأ القرآن وينشد ويتحدث كما الكبار كان يجلس على الكرسي الخلفي ومن شدة الحادث طار الى الامام وتلقى عدة ضربات نتج عنها اصابة في دماغه سببت له تلفا دماغيا وكسورا واصبح في حالة من اللاوعي لا يعرف بها احد سوى الله ، طفلي الان امامي وقد مضى على الحادث ستة اشهر اصبح جثة هامدة لا يتحرك فيه سوى عينيه الخضراوين اللامعتين اللتين لا تريان ، وفمه للبكاء كما الوليد لا يأكل سوى المهروس والسوائل ، لا يمشي ولا يتكلم ولا حتى يشكو اوجاعه ، وبالنسبة لي كانت الكسور في كل جسدي لم يسلم مني سوى رأسي وظهري ، اصابني نزيف في الرئة حتى اسناني لم تسلم ولكن الله يحيي العظام وهي رميم ، استيقظت من غيبوبتي بعد 15 يوما وتلقيت العلاج اللازم لمدة شهرين ونصف واصبحت حالتي مستقرة ، الان يدي محدودة الحركة وضعيفة وعندي "عرج" في قدمي ، بالمقارنة مع حالة زوجي انا الان في صحة جيدة ، اما زوجي المسكين بعد ان كانت اصابته بسيطة فهو الان في مستشفى خاص - خرج منه البارحة - اصابته في قدمه صعبة ، لحظة الحادث نقل الى احد المستشفيات ولحظه السيئ كان في المستشفى بكتريا معدية وانتقلت العدوى له من غرفة العمليات ودخلت الى العظم وبعد ان طلبنا من والد الشاب الذي اصابنا نقله الى المستشفى الاخر بدأت معاناتنا الحقيقية. لا انكر ان والد الشاب وأهله جاؤوا في الايام الاولى عطوة اعترافا منهم وكان معهم كفلاء اعطوا وعدا لأهلنا انهم متكفلون بعلاجنا حتى نتحسن ، ولكنهم أخلفوا الوعد ، فعندما كتب لي الدكتور خروجا من المستشفى اصبحوا يتباطأون بحجة انهم لا يملكون المال للمحاسبة وأقنعونا بالاعفاء من الديوان مع انه وبحد علمي وبقرار من جلالة الملك منعت الاعفاءات لحوادث السير ، ولكن ما باليد حيلة وافقنا وقلنا ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء ، وطبعا حضر الاعفاء بطرق ملتوية ولكنه لم يشمل كل اصاباتي ، حصلوا على تقرير من المستشفى لا اعلم من اين؟ على ان عندي هشاشة في العظام والنتيجة انهم لم يعترفوا بأسناني ولا بعلاج الرئتين والاعفاء ينتهي بعد يومين وعلاجي لم ينته ، وابني احضروا له اعفاء في المدينة الطبية بطرق ملتوية وللاسف انتهى الاعفاء والتغطية المالية كما اخبرنا المحاسب في المستشفى ، وطفلي الان بحاجة الى كثير من العلاج الطبيعي والدواء والمتابعة الطبية المكلفة ، اما زوجي المسكين فقدمه اصبحت مهددة بالبتر كما اخبرنا الطبيب المختص عندما عرضناه عليه ونصحنا بادخاله فورا للمستشفى ، لا اقول ان حالته مستقرة الان فهو لا يزال في المستشفى - خرج مؤخرا - وكأنه في سجن مفتوح اجريت له سبع عمليات وحتى الان لا يستطيع الوقوف على قدمه وحالته النفسية اصعب من الجسدية ، فأخصائية المطالبة في المستشفى لا ترحم طبعا بحكم عملها ، تذكره بضرورة تسديد الحساب الذي اصبح يتجاوز اثنين وعشرين الفا ، وصاحب المنزل يذكره بايجار المنزل المتراكم ، وصاحب مكتب التكسي كما الحال طبعا يذكره بالدفع فالسيارة من المفترض ان تصبح لنا هذا الشهر ولكن الكمبيالات تراكمت ووالدي لا يستطيع الدفع فهو رجل بسيط يعمل بقوت يومه ووالد زوجي كذلك كان يدخر مبلعا بسيطا انفقه علينا واستدان فوقه الكثير ، فمصروفنا كبير واهل الشاب لم يتعرفوا علينا". 
وتضيف الام ...  "لا اشكو طلبا للشفقة ، ولكن اليس واجب اهل المتسبب ان يصدقوا بوعدهم كما قالوا في عطوة الاعتراف انهم سيدفعون كل مصاريف المستشفى ، وذهبنا الى المدعي العام وقد امر بحبس الجاني والمفروض من اهله حينها ان يسعوا لتقديم مطالبنا لنسقط شكوانا ، ولكن النتيجة اليوم اننا اصبحنا نناشدهم دون جدوى ، كما قال المثل ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى ، فانا لا اريد اليوم سوى النظر في شكوانا وانصافنا انا وزوجي وولدي المريض ، فأنا اعيش في دولة يعلو فيها القانون ، ونريد ان نعرف فقط... كيف يذهب حقنا هكذا ، ومن هو المسؤول ، وانا لم استفد من حبس الشاب سوى تأنيب الضمير ، فهو مريض مثلنا ويتألم والمفروض من اهله وعشيرته ان يتحركوا لتخليص ولدهم ودفع مطالبنا العلاجية كاملة ، فهل يرضيك حالي هذا وحال عائلتي يا مليكي ، هل يرضيك حالنا هذا يا مليكي". 
اللهم اشهد اني قد بلغت 
هي مأساة مؤلمة بحق فهذه هي نتيجة حوادث السير ونتيجة التهور ، ولا احد يتعلم من هكذا حوادث ، فالكل يقود بتهور وجنون ، ولا يعرف كثيرون ان السيارة باتت اداة قتل متحركة ، بل ان بعض الولايات الامريكية شرعت نصوصا قانونية تعتبر ان الموت الناجم عن الحوادث هو بمثابة قتل عمد ، ويحاكم الفاعل على هذا الاساس ، ونحن اليوم لا نطالب الا كما طالبت الام التي تحزن ايضا لحالة السائق المتسبب المسجون... تخيلوا.. تحزن لحالة الفاعل المسجون وتقول انه مريض ايضا وان حبسه يؤنب ضميرها برغم فقدها لابنتها ولابنها عمليا ، ووقوع العائلة في كل هذه المشاكل ، وحين تسمع ان الام تحزن لاجل الفاعل تعرف ان الطيبة ما زالت تحكم ناسنا وبلدنا ، لكنك تسأل... الى متى حوادث السير ، وما هو ذنب هذه العائلة في هذا البلاء الذي حصل وحل عليها... وحين تقول الام..."هل يرضيك هذا يا مليكي" تشعر بحجم الحرقة في قلب الام ، التي خسرت كل شيء ، وهي ايضا اليوم مدينة وزوجها محطم والعائلة غارقة في ديونها والامها النفسية وذكرياتها التي لا ترحل ولا تغيب ، ولربما مال الدنيا كله لا يعيد لها ابنتها الراحلة ولا يعيد ابنها الى عافيته... بل اي حياة يتحدث عنها البعض وهي تتأمل ابنها الذي تلف دماغه... انه لامر مؤلم حقا ، ان تأتي مثل هذه المصيبة في ساعة من حيث لا يتوقع الانسان. 
عنوان العائلة سيكون متاحا في حال الاتصال 
بـ "الدستور" هاتفيا او عبر الايميل ، لعل هناك من في قلبه رحمة وينقذ العائلة بسداد حساب المستشفى مباشرة الى المستشفى ، ومن يسدد الايجار ومن يساعد العائلة على النهوض ، ومن يساعد ايضا في تسوية القصة بكل فصولها المؤلمة ، لعل هناك من يتذكر اننا حين نقود سياراتنا ان هناك اباء وامهات ينتظروننا ، وان هناك ابناء وبنات ينتظروننا ، فلا نسرع ونقود بهدوء ، لعل هناك من يتذكر ان هناك حقوقا للناس ، لعل هناك من يساعد العائلة بتأهيلها ودعمها ورعايتها صحيا ، لعل هناك من يقف الى جانب هذه العائلة ، وتذكروا معي ان كل الدنيا لا تعادل ابتسامة الطفل التي غابت عن وجهه.... فهل ترضون ذلك لاطفالكم... هل ترضون هذا لاولادكم... كل الدنيا لا تعيد البنت التي رحلت.... كل الدنيا لا تعيد البنت التي رحلت ، كل الدنيا لا قيمة لها امام هذه المصيبة التي حلت على هذه العائلة البريئة. 
اترك القصة بين ايديكم ، وهي مفارقة ان يضطر القتيل والشهيد ومن يفقد ابنه ان يمد يده علنا من اجل سداد دين المستشفى.... ففوق كل ما حصل بات اليوم مدينا ومعه طفل تلف دماغه ويعيش في عالم اخر.


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

صبرٌ جميل والله المستعان . .  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكي يا اخت ميسم على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله...الى متى؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 
_ لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله...الى متى؟؟_


 الى يوم ... تصبح الناس فيه تخاف الله ... 
الى يوم ... تكون فيه الامه الاسلاميه كجسد واحد 
الى يوم ... لا يوجد فيه تفرقه ولا عنصريه 
الى يوم ... ينفق الغني من ماله على المحتاج 

اترك القصة بين ايديكم ، وهي مفارقة ان يضطر القتيل والشهيد ومن يفقد ابنه ان يمد يده علنا من اجل سداد دين المستشفى.... ففوق كل ما حصل بات اليوم مدينا ومعه طفل تلف دماغه ويعيش في عالم اخر.

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 



شكرا يا زهرة على المرور

----------


## جسر الحياة

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا عمر على الموضوع

----------


## coconut

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 



الرجاء  في صاحب الخلق و الرزق و هو المستعان


قصة محزنة

 الله يأجرهم في مصيبتهم و يبدلهم بهل خيرا

تقبل مروري  معاذ و بحزن هاي المرة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  شكرا على المرور يا صديقي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------

